

Introducing the Kindle Owner's Lending Library (for Amazon Prime customers) - jamieforrest
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000739811

======
soonisnow
What strikes me most about this announcement today is how transparently it's
for the benefit of Amazon, and not readers or users. With just 5,000 titles
and no big 6 publishers signed on, and open to _only_ Amazon Prime
subscribers, it seems much more like a marketing ploy for Prime, and less a
real value being offered to users/readers. Much less.

